# Barry Alexander?



## Josh Oakley (Jul 8, 2008)

I have a student who used to train under a guy named Barry Alexander in Northern Washington. He doesn't remember the style of Kenpo was in. Can anyone help me out?


----------



## Lightning Ram (Sep 17, 2008)

Josh, Barry Alexander trained under Maria Warwick in Shaolin Kenpo In Aberdeen, WA. Sibok Warwick is a 5th degree under Grandmaster Ralph Castro. 

Clay


----------



## Twin Fist (Sep 18, 2008)

Lightning Ram?

I know that form....

I was lucky enough to study Shaolin kenpo for aprox 18 months a long time ago, and from what i saw of the system, I have only one bad thing to say about it

There is no one teaching it in texas.


----------



## MarkC (Sep 18, 2008)

Lightning Ram said:


> Josh, Barry Alexander trained under Maria Warwick in Shaolin Kenpo In Aberdeen, WA. Sibok Warwick is a 5th degree under Grandmaster Ralph Castro.
> 
> Clay


 
Aberdeen? I spent a week there one morning....


----------



## Josh Oakley (Sep 25, 2008)

Twin Fist said:


> Lightning Ram?
> 
> I know that form....
> 
> ...


 

I can direct you to one of ten schools that teach Shaolin Kempo in Texas. Where do you live.

Actually, wait. there are two different Martial arts with that name, that are a good deal different. Which one are we talking about here?


----------



## MarkC (Sep 26, 2008)

There are a few more than two...
I believe he said Ralph Castro was the Grandmaster, so that's Shaolin KeNpo.


----------



## Twin Fist (Sep 26, 2008)

Exactly

If i am not mistaken the poster "Lightning Ram" is GM Rob Castro, son of GGM Ralph Castro.


----------



## Lightning Ram (Oct 1, 2008)

Twin Fist said:


> Exactly
> 
> If i am not mistaken the poster "Lightning Ram" is GM Rob Castro, son of GGM Ralph Castro.



You are correct, and I didn't realize that he had taken that name, I did look it up on there website. I have been out of the system for 10 years or more but stay up on my forms. I a Black Belt under Sibok Maria Warwick. Anyway I'm using it as my forum name and may change it because of this.

Clay


----------

